# 20hp Mercury value



## justfish'in (Jun 27, 2008)

whats is the value of a 20hp Mercury that has hardly been used 
I believe it's a "90" to "95" model


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 27, 2008)

NADA will give you outboard values.

You need to have a better idea of the year model, probably.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> NADA will give you outboard values.
> 
> You need to have a better idea of the year model, probably.


On the contrary, I see NADA as the most useless site on the web. As far as boats and outboards go, they run a slide rule measurement. They get the MSRP when new, and each year they take off a certain percent. After about 5 years, boats stop depreciating in slide rule amounts. 
The best way to see, is to check ebay and Craigslist and such, and see what similar motors are going for.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 27, 2008)

I can tell you that they are pretty darn accurate for what the market will bear for the boat that I am currently selling.

How they got their price, I don't know but they have an average retail and low retail. Given the offers that I have had and what I am selling it for.. they're pretty well on the mark.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright. Here is their pricing for a 1987 Evinrude 100 (which is what would be ideal for my '87 Alumacraft bass boat)
https://www.nadaguides.com/default....m=0007&d=17000701950&y=1987&ml=E&gc=MR&gtc=OB
You find me one of those for 400 bucks, in running condition, and I will go buy it, sight unseen. 

Here is the link for a 1975 Evinrude 40, in running condition. I just paid 325 for one the other night, and felt like I had plenty of a deal.
https://www.nadaguides.com/default....m=0007&d=17000701950&y=1987&ml=E&gc=MR&gtc=OB

I could keep going further if I wanted too. You can sell at NADA price if you wish. I can't stop you. But, you will more than likely want to check what others are selling for.


----------



## bobessary (Jul 1, 2008)

i have always heard if the motor runs really good and that it is in good shape that you price it roughly $100 per horse power so 20 horse is worth bout $2000


----------



## KAI (Jul 1, 2008)

justfish'in,

For me I would say the value of your 20hp Mercury would be around $700 to $1200.

it depends how good running condition it is. have you started it? have you ran it? is it dependable? does it need work? it would be good to do that before you sell it. The buyer would want to know if it they could depend on it. they would not want to buy something that does not work good. Another good idea is to get it serviced before you sell it. if you do that you could sell it for $1100. if your gonna sell as is then the price would be around $800. in my opinion. hope this helps!

check craigslist too! like others mentioned. look for similar motors like yours

where are you located? how many hours does it have?


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2008)

You buying it or selling it? That makes a difference in what you see as a good deal. Personally I wouldn't spend more than $1200 on it but if I was selling it I would list it at closer to $1800. Plus or minus based on outward appearance as you can't really prove number of hours.


----------



## papasage (Jul 24, 2008)

a motor is like a car when it gits to a certain age it is worth only what you are willing to give and the seller will take . that $100.00 per hp is only on a new motor 50 hp is around $5000.00. i had a 1971 50 hp on a good runabout would have like to have got $800.00 for the whole rig . couldn't`t hardly give it away .


----------



## KMixson (Jul 24, 2008)

Another thing that affects the price is has it been run in saltwater? Freshwater motors tend to bring in more resale value than saltwater motors.


----------

